# How to judge yardage?



## dla (Feb 18, 2009)

I stood on the top of a ridge looking down at a bull and cow elk. The angle was about 25* - I thought. The distance was about 60 yards - I thought. I had to stand on a fairly steep slope to do the shot. My shot hit the cow in the butt, for -5 points. (bull and cow 3d targets).

I'm looking for suggestions on how to learn to judge distances. I just started shooting 3d.


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

I am also looking for help at judging yardage. Are there any posts,threads,or other sites that might help us.

thanks


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

If you were shooting at the cow, it sounds as if your yardage was good your windage was bad. That is a shooting problem not a yardage problem. I don't have a clear picture of what you were shooting at. Was the Bull behind the cow?, the cow beside the bull? A lot of speculating.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

well judging distance is something that takes time and alot of practice. there is a few different ways to do it. some find 10 yards and do 10 yard increments until they come up with a number. some find the half way point and do 5 to 10 yard increments after that. A good way to practice is using a rangefinder and imagery. step up and guess the range to the target, Then check yourself with the rangefinder. Make mental notes on how targets look at different distances. when you practice shooting also practice yardage estimation. I hope this helps.


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

this will help

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=635903


----------



## dla (Feb 18, 2009)

mag41vance said:


> If you were shooting at the cow, it sounds as if your yardage was good your windage was bad. That is a shooting problem not a yardage problem. I don't have a clear picture of what you were shooting at. Was the Bull behind the cow?, the cow beside the bull? A lot of speculating.


The bull/cow were setup so that there was a clear shot at the bull's vitals - but you couldn't see the bull's head/neck. Ultimately my shot went low and right. Right - because I canted the bow. My HHA 5000 has a bubble but I haven't gotten used to using it. Short - because I guessed 60yds, downhill, and used a 50yd setting. Anyway, I missed.

I thank you all for your input. I've got the 3d bug and I'd like to do better. Although I am a long time hunter and I would've never taken that kind of shot on game - that's where I take pictures


----------



## Acesarcher (Jun 1, 2007)

i found the best way to improve is to take the rangefinder for a nice long walk and practice


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Acesarcher said:


> i found the best way to improve is to take the rangefinder for a nice long walk and practice


the only real way to improve your yardage judging is practice, practice, practice :thumbs_up


I find 20 yards because that's the distance I don't have a problem finding. Usually, I am within a foot or less of 20 yards and break it down to 10 yard increments. Until the last 10- yards. I then look and see if it's an extra 5 yards, less than 5 yards or more than 5 yards.

You can break it down to as small of yardage increments as you want. 

There are tons of ways to judge,
This is just the way I do it.


----------



## dla (Feb 18, 2009)

smokin x's said:


> the only real way to improve your yardage judging is practice, practice, practice :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> I find 20 yards because that's the distance I don't have a problem finding. Usually, I am within a foot or less of 20 yards and break it down to 10 yard increments. Until the last 10- yards. I then look and see if it's an extra 5 yards, less than 5 yards or more than 5 yards.
> ...


Do you think it is worth buying a range finder?


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes it is. I guess under 30 or over 30 first, then break it down from there.


----------



## mx614 (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't know where my freind saw it but it was on a video he got from lancaster. The guy took a long rope and tied ribbons on it every 10 yards. He then drug this rope all over, everywhere he went and got a perception of how things looked via the didstance from the object to the ribbons. I haven't tried it yet but plan to. Buddy don't let it get ya down, there are days when I am good to a half a yard then I have days where I'm 10 yards off. 2 things, practice judgeing just like you shoot(you can do it anywhere) and calm down but be careful not to second guess yourself too much. That is when you start looseing your confedence.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

mx614 said:


> Don't know where my freind saw it but it was on a video he got from lancaster. The guy took a long rope and tied ribbons on it every 10 yards. He then drug this rope all over, everywhere he went and got a perception of how things looked via the didstance from the object to the ribbons. I haven't tried it yet but plan to. Buddy don't let it get ya down, there are days when I am good to a half a yard then I have days where I'm 10 yards off. 2 things, practice judgeing just like you shoot(you can do it anywhere) and calm down but be careful not to second guess yourself too much. That is when you start looseing your confedence.


That's Michael Braeden's DVD Excellent video for all your shooting.
I do it in 5 yard increments until I pass the target then hone it back to the yard. Lot's of practice!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I have the hardest time judging the ELK target.It always looks farther than it is for me.But like already said Practice,if you have a range finder take it with you and guess the range of anything ,then range it .


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

John-in-VA said:


> I have the hardest time judging the ELK target.It always looks farther than it is for me.But like already said Practice,if you have a range finder take it with you and guess the range of anything ,then range it .


 My issue with the elk or any large beast, is under guessing. I have a self imposed rule on the large targets. Whatever I think it is, add 4 or 5. If I don't I pay dearly.


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

dla said:


> Do you think it is worth buying a range finder?


YES! You will get a lot of use out of it even if you only use it to practice judging. You dont have to buy the most expensive one made just look at a few different models and see what features you want and go from there. I have a Nikon 440 and for the price it is great, and some of the newer ones have more features for about the same price.


----------



## dla (Feb 18, 2009)

mw31 said:


> YES! You will get a lot of use out of it even if you only use it to practice judging. You dont have to buy the most expensive one made just look at a few different models and see what features you want and go from there. I have a Nikon 440 and for the price it is great, and some of the newer ones have more features for about the same price.


I see that Bushnell has a Chuck Adams model for $249 retail. Looks like it could be used for bow and rifle. It is new, and I haven't been able to find any reviews on it. If they listened to Chuck it should be a great bowhunting tool.


----------

